# Weekend of 4-26 Fishing in PCB



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a great weekend! Me, Taylor, Caleb & Nathan went to PCB on Friday night & hit up the jetties for an hour or so until it was too dark to fish. I got 4 bluefish, & the three of them didn't land anything. Haha. We all got up early on Saturday (for once) & went out the to jetties until lunch. Third cast after we got there I hooked up with a 29.25'' redfish on a chartreuse 1 oz. Gotcha plug. Didn't get anything else that morning, but decided to go out for the rest of the afternoon after we grabbed some lunch. Got some blues & spanish late Saturday afternoon. Once it got dark, we started hearing reds busting on the surface, so we started throwing topwaters plugs & rattletraps at them. Taylor hooked up but lost it after thirty seconds or so. Decided to head home since it was completely dark & kind of sketchy being out on the jetties. Cooked up the spanish with a new recipe that Nathan found & man did they turn out good. Sunday morning we went back to the jetties once again & got some hard tails. Then we came back to get some lunch & headed out once last time with some squid. Taylor FINALLY got his first redfish, which was a 37'' bull on squid. He then landed a second one, which was 38'', on squid as well. While fishing in almost exactly the same spot as Taylor with the same bait & same rig, I managed to hook into 0 reds & 1 monster toadfish. Haha. Nathan landed his biggest Spanish on Sunday night as well, but he dropped it in between some rocks. Haha. Caleb landed his first hardtail too, & also managed to break his new Ugly Stik Inshore Select by performing "the Ugly Stik test" on it while rigging up... All in all, great weekend! 

As always, tight lines guys.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like ya'll had a great week end!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

smooth move said:


> looks like ya'll had a great week end!


We sure did!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the taste of blues but they sure are fun to catch. Good job!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BY Ryan said:


> I'm not a fan of the taste of blues but they sure are fun to catch. Good job!


You haven't tried Nathan's recipe for broiled parmesan-crusted bluefish!  Delicious!


----------



## STADICMANIC (May 10, 2013)

Nice Red fish !!


----------

